# Damn!!



## Buffalo20 (Aug 1, 2017)

Last Wednesday afternoon, we got the news, our 15 yrs granddaughter, had been released from the ICU in Denver, and heard finally she was released from the hospital today, dealing with possible kidney failure. After her 2 weeks in the hospital, it became apparent the kidney problems root cause, was her anorexia, eating disorder, that started about a year ago.

She was a healthy teenage girl, about 5' 7" and 120#, her cheerleading coach, said she was a heifer and needed to lose 20#, so she went on a crash diet, with the purging after eating, she go down to the goal weight, but being afraid, she would go back up, kept up the purging practice. When she was finally rushed to the hospital, she was down to 85-90# and suffering from multiple medical issues. In the hospital, she went into a kind of renal shock and was transferred to the ICU. 

What kind of twisted mind, would believe or even tell a girl, she is a heifer and telling a child that young to loose 15-20% of her body mass. It should be criminal.

First off, I blame the cheerleading coach (still the coach and has denied everything) and severe peer pressure. As a chunky male of 62+ years, I have no idea the pressure a young girl faces, to be pretty, thin and popular, or in their minds perfect. Obviously the son, is mad at himself, because he was not aware of the problem and didn't seem to notice and as the loss was gradual over a long period.

According to the doctors, she will need strick monitoring and counciling (not just for her, the entire family) and the chances for full recovery is excellent. The latest medical test, show no long term damage to any organs and short term, she will be improving daily, as long as she maintains the stick regiment, set forth for her.

Its very disheartening to see this happen to people, with the twisted view the public has on beauty and health. I lost a cousin about 4-5 years ago, due to complications, brought on by her strick vegan diet and her lifestyl, so it a given, with the granddaugter's current issues, that the family is incredibly worried,


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 1, 2017)

Best advice I could give is get her out of that school and keep her out of there. Private school, another district, home school....anything but those morons.


----------



## kvt (Aug 1, 2017)

+1  get here out of there.    A lot of schools even ones that use to be good ones have gone down hill as far as I an see.   My daughter went to a local school,  so when her daughter wen to the school I though nothing of it.   Then several things have happened to the point I almost suggesting getting a lawyer to go after them.  One a boy throws a rock and hits her in the head and knocks her out.   He does not get punished.,   She was having problems and wants to go see the councilor and is turned away as they have worse problems to think about.   And Thus she has had to have various medical care because of lousy school which use to be an excellent school.
If a better school can be found and a better way to get them there,   It is worth it.   I do hope she is getting better, and will follow the advice of the doctors.


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 1, 2017)

kids are cruel, and thin skinned.  But to see a coach that calls her a heffer, I would be in that stupid coaches face pretty quickly and make sure they feel like the little peon that they are.

With the anti bullying craze going on now, it's surprising. The school should be made aware, and it should go on the coaches record. Even if it is not a school coached group. There needs to be an audit of how many times this person has crossed the line.


----------



## mikey (Aug 1, 2017)

This young lady is an adolescent - a very tough time in her life when she is trying to fit in. Conformity and being accepted is critical for them at this stage and they will do whatever it takes to be "popular", including this sad state of affairs here. Fortunately, she is young and strong and will do fine, at least physically. With counseling and a lot of family support it is likely that she will survive adolescence and grow into a fine young woman. Once she hits her early 20's and learns that her self image is totally dependent upon her and not those around her she will be out of danger.

If I were her father, I would speak to the school and notify them of what the coach said and what the results were for this young lady. If the school does not fire him, I would be very surprised. If they don't fire him and the father feels strongly about it, call the newspaper and speak to a reporter. The school and the coach will come under fire and that will force action to be taken. Or he can see a lawyer and go after the coach.

The actions above isn't about vengeance. Its about saving the next young girl from this clueless coach.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 2, 2017)

First, I must clear up a few facts, first, the cheerleading has nothing to do with the school, it's some kind of group, like a dance troupe, run by some people, as a business. Second, operator has denied any pressuring of the girls to lose weight, but the sanctioning group has multiple complaints, hopefully justice will prevail.

The best news is the granddaughter is home and is in good spirits, looking forward to recovery.


----------



## mikey (Aug 2, 2017)

Important thing is that she is away from this ... this guy and is surrounded by people who love her for who and what she is. Here's hoping that Karma will care of the coach, even if your son does nothing else.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 2, 2017)

Do seek an ambulance chaser and go after the whole chain from the coach to the top.

And go after 7 figures.

We usually dislike the stupid things like someone suing over coffee that is too hot spilled in the lap nonsense but a coach has a single job...coaching but coaching at that age is more of life coach and given the great amount of pressure regarding this very issue for many years every school district should have a documented training curriculum for all folks who interact with students for correct behavior. 

Lawsuits are lost when districts assume everybody is good and do not do proper training. 

The coach may not have direct quoted but could have built an environment where it was implied.

If the district cannot show they have protocol and training in place to prevent this it is usually easy win.

The goal is to stop the nonsense and only attacking the wallet works.

Publicity also is on your side as the school is held to standards that should prevent these things.

Daughter/ victim will need many years of help and that is certainly not cheap and you need to insist on nothing short of best that their money can buy but at your choice and insist on lifetime coverage.

Ask for the maximum pain as you will likely settle for less as offers will be made to keep it out of the news.

Be certian any such quiet settlement does have severe penalties for offending parties as well as clear ways to address later.

Do not discuss any thing any more here or anywhere else except your attorney. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 4, 2017)

In the meantime we shall be praying for this young lady. That age is extremely difficult to live through even for boys. We need to get back to being able to live with mom at home and not farming out our children to all the extra activities. The old saying family first, I pray daily for our nation . 
Everything bombards our children to be this way look this way do this and that . We are individuals and not supposed to be the same . We need to accept people for themselves not a pattern of others. 
Gran pop teach her to run the lathe and make things.


----------



## mark98 (Nov 15, 2021)

We shall be praying for this young lady. That age is extremely difficult to live through even for boys. We need to get back to being able to live with mom at home and not farming out our children to all the extra activities.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 15, 2021)

Funny thing about the hot coffee in the lap thing...the whole story is never reported.

My attorney told me of a documentary on that case.

It seems management knew the coffee being hot could be a problem but instead made no changes.

The victim had extensive burns and other damages.

It was the management actions that caused the punitive part to be so much.

Back to the regularly scheduled program...

Do seek a GOOD lawyer, and those are the ones who do NOT advertise.

Use Google and look for high dollar outcomes.

Ours was recommended by good folks and we later noticed the other cases.

The good lawyer will insure the place is properly sued and it will be safe bet that they will change their ways.

They will determine is this is common or not, also will fully investigate for other problems.

The lawyer gets a good chunk but it is more about justice than paycheck.

The long term supportive care, that will get included too. That is why they have insurance.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

